# A flaw of the guhong



## Whyusosrs? (Aug 3, 2010)

For those of you that have the guhong you know how those corners are held together. The little Y shaped piece. Now, for those of you who don't know, the guhong corner is made by 3 pieces. The pieces are joined by another piece that is Y shaped. This piece is inserted into each corner so that they are joined together. 

I was cubing today and what do I see? 1 piece of my corner has come off and is now on my floor. Not the whole corner just 1 of the 3 pieces. I looked at it and I looked at the remaining part of my corner. That y shaped piece had snapped off and 1 part of the y shaped piece was stickigg into the part that had fallen off while the other Two were still joined. The corner that had broken off still has part of that Y shaped still in it. No matter what I tried I couldn't get it out, it was jammed in. So it thought it was ruined. Well, I just superglued them together on the inside. 

I think it is only a temporary fix, but I just wanted to warn you guhong users. You guys might want to check out your Y pieces and see if you have any wear. If you do, you should replace them with the extras they sent.


----------



## Chapuunka (Aug 3, 2010)

I think you were cubing too hard. Sounds like that 1/3 of the corner got stuck on something and you tried to force it.


----------



## joey (Aug 3, 2010)

I would have just glued it in the first place.

It's not like I would ever need to take it apart.


----------



## splinteh (Aug 4, 2010)




----------



## musicninja17 (Aug 4, 2010)

temporary? i'm pretty sure that superglue will be pretty permanent unless you did it wrong.


----------



## Faz (Aug 4, 2010)

Yeah, 2 of mine have broken. I just left it, as I can't feel it during solves, and the one at the bottom holds the corner in place fine.


----------



## Rorix (Aug 4, 2010)

Whyusosrs? said:


> For those of you that have the guhong you know how those corners are held together. The little Y shaped piece. Now, for those of you who don't know, the guhong corner is made by 3 pieces. The pieces are joined by another piece that is Y shaped. This piece is inserted into each corner so that they are joined together.
> 
> ...
> 
> I think it is only a temporary fix, but I just wanted to warn you guhong users. You guys might want to check out your Y pieces and see if you have any wear. If you do, you should replace them with the extras they sent.



It sounds like you only put one of the Y pieces in each corner, they should have two. The spares you have are probably the ones you left out.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 4, 2010)

Rorix: Some people have talked about how corner cutting is better if you leave the Y piece out of the end (the part that goes inside the cube, what is normall a rounded triangle but looks like a v-cube piece instead). I'm not sure how true that is, but my GuHong isn't even lubed yet and can cut corners pretty well.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 4, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> Rorix: Some people have talked about how corner cutting is better if you leave the Y piece out of the end (the part that goes inside the cube, what is normall a rounded triangle but looks like a v-cube piece instead). I'm not sure how true that is, but my GuHong isn't even lubed yet and can cut corners pretty well.



Tried it out. Not a big difference.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 4, 2010)

I Just lubed mine with Lubix, it works decently well, but I'm unsure if I've used too little or too much as it feels "gummy" the way it did before lube in certain spots. I'm going to do some more solves with it and see what happens.

I wasn't sure how much of a difference it would make, but thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Zarxrax (Aug 4, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> I Just lubed mine with Lubix, it works decently well, but I'm unsure if I've used too little or too much as it feels "gummy" the way it did before lube in certain spots. I'm going to do some more solves with it and see what happens.
> 
> I wasn't sure how much of a difference it would make, but thanks for the heads up.



Sounds like you used a bit too much. Just keep working it in, or if its really bad, try wiping some off with a towel.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Aug 4, 2010)

I lubed mine with lubix and it works fine..


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 4, 2010)

Well I did the 6 points at the core, then a small dot (pretty small) on one edge then I popped the piece back in and went to town. It took about 5 seconds of fast random scrambling to feel a difference, but it was VERY noticeable. The thing is, before it was lubed, it felt gummy to solve. There's just this one area that feels similar. I'm going to hold out and see what happens.

I feel like I didn't put enough Lubix into my AV, but I'll keep solving it and see what happens.


----------



## teller (Aug 4, 2010)

Rorix said:


> It sounds like you only put one of the Y pieces in each corner, they should have two. The spares you have are probably the ones you left out.




What?! Oops. I, too, thought the extra Y pieces were just spares. Maybe I'll go back in and add the extra pieces...cube seems fine though.

I put VERY little Lubix into the GuHong (a drop and a half?) and it became nearly frictionless almost immediately. Other cubes I've tried have felt gummed up. I am beginning to think I put too much in them...either that or it just reacts better with the GuHong's plastic.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Aug 4, 2010)

teller said:


> Rorix said:
> 
> 
> > It sounds like you only put one of the Y pieces in each corner, they should have two. The spares you have are probably the ones you left out.
> ...



You're kidding right? What exactly is half a drop?


----------



## teller (Aug 4, 2010)

puzzlemaster said:


> teller said:
> 
> 
> > I put VERY little Lubix into the GuHong (*a drop and a half*?) and it became nearly frictionless almost immediately. Other cubes I've tried have felt gummed up. I am beginning to think I put too much in them...either that or it just reacts better with the GuHong's plastic.
> ...




Uh...like a 2nd drop that's about half the size of the first?


----------



## puzzlemaster (Aug 4, 2010)

teller said:


> puzzlemaster said:
> 
> 
> > teller said:
> ...



You're missing the point.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 4, 2010)

puzzlemaster said:


> teller said:
> 
> 
> > puzzlemaster said:
> ...



Elaborate.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Aug 4, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> puzzlemaster said:
> 
> 
> > teller said:
> ...



He said he put a drop and a half in. He also said he put in a small amount. Both of which are vague. A drop can literally be any size. It would help if he compared the size of the drop to something such as the size of a pea.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 5, 2010)

puzzlemaster said:


> ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> 
> 
> > puzzlemaster said:
> ...



Is this a drop?


----------



## puzzlemaster (Aug 5, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> puzzlemaster said:
> 
> 
> > ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> ...



Relative to the ocean, yes. In any case, this argument is getting silly. How big was your "drop and a half?"


----------



## amostay2004 (Aug 5, 2010)

Dude there was a question mark after his 'drop and a half' statement which clearly indicated it was an estimation of how much lube he used and not to be taken too accurately. Just use common sense


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 5, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> Dude there was a question mark after his 'drop and a half' statement which clearly indicated it was an estimation of how much lube he used and not to be taken too accurately. Just use common sense


Yes. Exactly.


> Both of which are vague.


He clearly realises this. He's looking for a better estimate....


----------



## Dene (Aug 5, 2010)

Just the one flaw? But the Guhong blows in general. I don't know why anyone would bother using it to start with.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 5, 2010)

Dene said:


> Just the one flaw? But the Guhong blows in general. I don't know why anyone would bother using it to start with.



Personal preference.


----------



## Chapuunka (Aug 5, 2010)

I happen to very much like my GuHong. Then again, I'm still sup-20.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm sub 17 and I love it lol.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm sub25, nearing sub20 (I get a lot of sub20 solves but can't get a sub20 av5 consistently yet :/ only had one so far, actually). 

My problem: not enough lube (apparently my "drop" is considerably smaller than most I guess). Now I need to tighten it up because it is so loose, and pops a bit.


----------



## Dene (Aug 5, 2010)

Positive reviews coming from slow people. Jolly good.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 5, 2010)

Dene said:


> Positive reviews coming from slow people. Jolly good.



I think they're providing me with quality information.

It's good to know that I can be mediocre (at best) with this cube, too!


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 5, 2010)

Dene said:


> Positive reviews coming from slow people. Jolly good.




Was part of that directed at me?


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Aug 5, 2010)

Dene said:


> Positive reviews coming from slow people. Jolly good.



negative review coming from a slow person, even better.


----------



## skeevs (Aug 5, 2010)

Just purely from an aesthetic point of view: I got my sticker-less Color Dayan Guhong and for some reason the blue and green surface has quite some visible scratches on it. For some of the other sides/colors, it's not so obvious.

I wonder if anybody else with a colored Guhong might have the same issue ?


----------



## buelercuber (Aug 5, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> puzzlemaster said:
> 
> 
> > ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> ...


no, thats only 1


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 5, 2010)

Dene said:


> Positive reviews coming from slow people. Jolly good.



Which is why Faz uses it for his main cube too 
Whilst I think the Guhong was overhyped, it definitely isn't trash, it's a great cube.


----------



## Crosshash (Aug 5, 2010)

I still don't understand why there's so much nerd rage over the Guhong.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 5, 2010)

Crosshash said:


> I still don't understand why there's so much nerd rage over the Guhong.



It's a really good cube with an unusual mechanism that MMAP would make a 15 minute video over.


----------



## Dene (Aug 5, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Positive reviews coming from slow people. Jolly good.
> ...



Were you one of the slow people giving a positive review?


----------



## Dene (Aug 5, 2010)

endless_akatsuki said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Positive reviews coming from slow people. Jolly good.
> ...



Just trying to give some perspective. I'm not _that_ slow. At least not sup20.


----------



## Dene (Aug 5, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Positive reviews coming from slow people. Jolly good.
> ...



Doesn't mean anything until he gets WR with it


----------



## Edward (Aug 5, 2010)

OMG you will be beheaded and then your body will be poked and prodded in different ways for triple posting.


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 5, 2010)

Dene said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > Dene said:
> ...



Yes it does.


----------

